
#transvoices: Celebrating transgender changemakers - DiabloD3
https://blog.google/topics/causes-community/transvoices/
======
afoot
Even though the content of the video is fairly commercial (AdWords and and GA
being used on-screen) it's still great that Google is giving exposure to
issues that are important to its staff, and indeed the broader public.

